# Help me with Gourami Peaceful list.



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Most peaceful,= Honey gourami, followed by Pearl gourami,and then Moonlight gourami.
Nearly all of the gourami with possible exception of the honey gourami, are often aggressive with other male gourami. (especially three spot).IME
Have not kept the kissing gourami for they get/got a bit too large for my tank's at the time.
Colisa Ialia (dwarf gourami) imported,are prone to Iridovirus(untreatable), and they too can be aggressive with other males of this species.
With exception of the honey gourami, I would want 30 gal tank or larger to help fish stay out of each other's way should they exhibit male on male aggressive behavior.
I once kept two male Pearl gourami that would not share 75 gal tank without one constantly chasing the other.
Moved the aggressor to 55 gal and peace was restored.
Sometimes hard to find females of the gourami for many are not quite as colorful as the males and more colorful males sell better.
My two cent's.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I see your honey gourami and raise you a chocolate gourami.









I agree with the sentiment that the more space and hiding places each fish has, the less aggression there are in general (for almost all species).


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Nordic said:


> I see your honey gourami and raise you a chocolate gourami.


Thats a nice looking fish!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

They are truly awesome little mouth breeders. Very meek. 
Some people remove the little ones from the mom's mouth, as they don't eat while with fry.

check this variant...

Sphaerichthys vaillanti - Vaillant's Chocolate Gourami


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

One of these days I am going to break down and buy an ro unit and find a way to have more time to devote to water chemistry so I can have some really cool fish like these.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

+one, those are beautiful fishes.
I'll see your Chocolate Gourami and kick a buck,, with Sparkling Gourami.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

roadmaster said:


> Most peaceful,= Honey gourami, followed by Pearl gourami,and then Moonlight gourami.
> Nearly all of the gourami with possible exception of the honey gourami, are often aggressive with other male gourami. (especially three spot).IME
> Have not kept the kissing gourami for they get/got a bit too large for my tank's at the time.
> Colisa Ialia (dwarf gourami) imported,are prone to Iridovirus(untreatable), and they too can be aggressive with other males of this species.
> ...


Can you mix Pearl Gourami with Honey Gourami? 

So Honey Gourami are even more peaceful then Pearl Gourami? 

I had always been under the impression that the pearl gourami was the most peaceful Gourami. 

Thanks.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I think gourami in general are best kept in pair's, Male/female.
Honey gourami would not be able to hold it's own against the much larger Pearl gourami should the Pearl gourami decide to assert itself.
Might could place both in large tank or maybe not.
Most peaceful of the gourami would in my view be the sparkling gourami, and or chocolate gourami mentioned but they were not on the list you presented.
Good places for fish profiles in my opinion are Seriouslyfish.com and or TropicalFishKeeping.com under fish profiles.
I know the gentleman who authored most of the fish profiles at the latter site mentioned ,and he used info from other sources, as well as his own experiences.
He and I both left the site after new player's turned it into a largely Betta forum, and erased any mention of my friend's effort's with regard's to the fish profiles he laboriously worked on, and claimed the work as their own.
His name is Byron and I hope he is doing well.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Dwarf gouramis work nicely with 2 females, I've had a mate spawn with both under the same nest.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Dwarf gouramis are nasty fish. I had one that killed the other gourami, then proceeded to bully a krib until the krib nearly killed it.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

hahah, yeah they can be feisty. Mine did ok in a large-ish community tank. For some reason it instinctively feared the Chinese algae eaters, so he would never completely drop his guard and go gung ho on tank mates. Once he gets to breeding, that's all he wants to do.


----------



## japbart (Feb 25, 2014)

I keep sparkling gouramis. I have about 10. They're very peaceful but would chase once in awhile. No harm done tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

How does this look? Are the levels right? 1-10, with 1 being peaceful and 10 being super aggressive? 

Pearl Gourami (Level 2 very peaceful, note)
Honey Gourami ( Level 2 very peaceful)
sparkling gourami ( Level 3 very peaceful)
chocolate ( Level 3 very peaceful)
Moonlight gourami ( Level 3 very peaceful)
3-spot Gouirami ( Level 5 aggressive)
Kissing Gourami ( Level 6 aggressive) 
dwarf Gourami ( Level 7 aggressive)


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Your list lacks dimension, a fish's aggressiveness is not just about how aggressive it can act to some fish but also about how timid or shy they can be. Some fish are even disturbed by fast swimming tank mates, or don't eat fast enough to compete at meal times. Many fish act different while they are juvenile and fully grown too. How aggressive is the fish while breeding or just in the mood to?
There are many variables to make sure your fish is both robust enough, compatible in parameters, can get along with behaviour of tank mates etc. No matter how many list you make, sometimes fish are going to act completely counter intuitively. You will get the odd lion sleeping with the lamb.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Gouramis are like Betas, in that you never really know how they are going to be. They have very individual personalities. I had a dwarf Gourami in a community tank, that spit water at me every time I leaned over the tank, but it never fought with its smaller tank mates.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Use Latin names.
Proofread your list.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

Sparkling G's/Croaking G's seem very different than other G's. I've never had them, but from what I've read they could almost demand a new category for G's. Don't they 'dart' around, instead of glide? I've also heard they are extremely shy unless in perfect conditions. I'm curious about this fish.

Bump:


Diana said:


> Use Latin names.
> Proofread your list.


But Latin can be adflictio.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

livingword26 said:


> Gouramis are like Betas, in that you never really know how they are going to be. They have very individual personalities. I had a dwarf Gourami in a community tank, that spit water at me every time I leaned over the tank, but it never fought with its smaller tank mates.


I agree. All fish will attack to kill under the right circumstances. We need a list of fish that never kill :}


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Guppy fry


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Diana said:


> Use Latin names.
> Proofread your list.


I fixed some of the duplicates. I had copied and pasted them from various sources and some got duplicated.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

SpaceLord said:


> How does this look? Are the levels right? 1-10, with 1 being peaceful and 10 being super aggressive?
> 
> Pearl Gourami (Level 2 very peaceful, note)
> Honey Gourami ( Level 2 very peaceful)
> ...


I think Pearl's should be a 4. I've seen them create havoc with everything.


----------

